# DIY aquarium bonsai / tree



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

hi, 

I saw few aquascaper with a GREAT natural looking tree. almost like bonsai kinda look.

I've looked into my local fish seller, the wood does not shape the way I want..

I wonder how to achieve that?

Thank you


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

https://bonsaidriftwood.com

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

thanks a lot for the info @natemcnutty ...
but is there any way I can DIY it?

I'm not live in the US and it might hard to ship it to my country...
I can find some local aquascape wood.. but the shape is random and usually does not look like a tree...
it called "rasamala wood"


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

richie_brave said:


> thanks a lot for the info @natemcnutty ...
> but is there any way I can DIY it?
> 
> I'm not live in the US and it might hard to ship it to my country...
> ...


the wood is the most important part. a good piece of drift wood will do all your heavy lifting. yes you can glue some sticks together, but it will be hard to get that natural look.

throw on some moss and let it grow into a tree. maybe christmas moss. make sure the rest of your aquascape is to scale with the tree.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

richie_brave said:


> thanks a lot for the info @natemcnutty ...
> but is there any way I can DIY it?
> 
> I'm not live in the US and it might hard to ship it to my country...
> ...


That's a bummer. I know many people have ordered from there with great luck.

For your limited options, you can try boiling your wood until softer and more flexible, bend it into the shape you want, and use a clamp or something to hold it that way until it has had a while to dry out.

I'm not familiar with this wood, but it looks to be a fairly hard wood originating in Asia. If the shape bends back, you can try again and over bend it so that when it releases it springs back to right about where you want it.

Edit: Also, many of the trees you see use a small amount of sponge (size of a small coin) to grow the moss on. Then you can poke the branch into the sponge, and the moss hides the sponge. Makes it really easy to trim by pulling sponges out. This all depends on the look you are going for, but at least that gives you an idea.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

IntotheWRX said:


> the wood is the most important part. a good piece of drift wood will do all your heavy lifting. yes you can glue some sticks together, but it will be hard to get that natural look.
> 
> throw on some moss and let it grow into a tree. maybe christmas moss. make sure the rest of your aquascape is to scale with the tree.


alright thx you 

Bump:


IntotheWRX said:


> the wood is the most important part. a good piece of drift wood will do all your heavy lifting. yes you can glue some sticks together, but it will be hard to get that natural look.
> 
> throw on some moss and let it grow into a tree. maybe christmas moss. make sure the rest of your aquascape is to scale with the tree.


alright thx you 

Bump:


natemcnutty said:


> That's a bummer. I know many people have ordered from there with great luck.
> 
> For your limited options, you can try boiling your wood until softer and more flexible, bend it into the shape you want, and use a clamp or something to hold it that way until it has had a while to dry out.
> 
> ...


oh okay, that is a good idea. thanks


----------

